# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Опиши аватар предыдущего=)

## Mr_Vinni

Думаю все понятно, начинаем=)

----------


## Irina

Грусть без любимой

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Раскошная женщина на море=)

----------


## Patron

Независимый, свободный человек

----------

